# Need new engine.



## stevendo (Dec 17, 2016)

I have a JD 1032 with the Tecumseh HM100 engine, finally blew up. Anyone know what engine will fit with the least mod. Thank you.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I do not know about a new engine, but maybe you can get a good used engine close to the same or the same model.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello steven, welcome to *SBF!!* you could measure the length of the crankshaft and head to harbor freight to see if the 301 or larger motor is the same lengthdo the same with a briggs too. you could look for another hm100


----------



## Sno Job (Jan 20, 2017)

5 years ago installed a Honda Clone ona 1973 JD 726, it was an easy install and the engine ran great, lots of power..


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

An 8 or 9 hp Tecumseh should slide right in if you can locate one on Craig's. You won't notice any difference in performance either. Or go the HF way if new is important. MH


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Don't know Your Location, but I have Good Used Tecumseh Engines Available in Central Ma.


----------



## amuller (Jan 3, 2016)

Generally speaking, pay attention to the shaft diameter--they are usually either 3/4 or 1." Can use a sleeve to enlarge a 3/4" shaft. The two Tecumseh frame sizes you can encounter have the same mounting bolt pattern but in a different location. I think most blowers will be drilled for both.

Cheap as they are, the Harbor Freight engines are a more modern and sophisticated design. They will generally have compatible mounting and shaft dimensions. But, few people are going to run a snowblower enough hours to wear out a properly maintained engine.

In some cases, an overhead valve engine may have interference with the chute control.

If buying a Briggs or Tecumseh, "cast iron sleeve" or "Industrial/Commercial" are very desirable.

Of course, you know that snow engines have differences including no air filter, baffles to keep more heat around carb and governor linkage, large pull rope handles.... You can convert one to the other, but be aware.


----------



## Lyle jones (Feb 5, 2017)

what do you have available? [email protected] need a engine for my 1032D john deere


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*You could check out Brandnewengines.com and see what they have. or smallenginewarehouse.com.*


----------



## RoyM (Feb 7, 2017)

Is your chute control rod supported by a bracket to the cylinder head? Some Ariens built J-D units had this feature, it makes installing an ohv a bit more challenging.


----------

